# Wipeout - 5/27/09



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Is in HD baby!!!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Not getting it in HD on ABC7 Chicago. Anyone else?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It's HD on the country's lamest ABC affiliate, WMTW in Maine.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That 1st round had in tears. Especially the hurdles!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

"Cheap date already runnin' with noodle in hand!"

I think Jill should replace Jim on "The Office."


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

For some reason it wasn't in HD here. My favorite part was the new hurdles! And the "motivator" when the guy was staring down at the Big Balls


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I like how the courses have been improved to ensure even more wipeouts. What is it about watching another human fall on their face that's so funny?


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

Jill was really poured into those slacks!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

ElJay said:


> It's HD on the country's lamest ABC affiliate, WMTW in Maine.


If it's HD how lame can it be?!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this show! I am practically howling with laughter and keep rewinding to make my wife watch the wipeouts! She thinks it's the dumbest show on TV!

And Jill is just the icing on the cake on an awesome show!


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

markz said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this show!
> 
> And Jill is just the icing on the cake on an awesome show!


Amen!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

HD. good.

Jill Wagner in HD, Good.

Big Balls. Good.

Although I'm guessing that you're not allowed to crawl under the hurdles because that would seem to be the easiest way to get by them.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

good ole wipeout back again. hilarious:up:


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I guess it's pretty obvious now that the sucker punch and the hurdles are NOT hooked up to a randomizer.


----------



## TeighVaux (May 31, 2005)

I liked The Catapault that starts off the Final Challenge. Boy it really throws them out there. It seemed to really knock Role Model and Trash Talker for such a loop that they could not recover from it.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

This show is comedy gold!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Jill with balls in her mouth  The hurdle is my favorite new obstacle. But why do they keep hanging on only to get pounded multiple times. Very funny! Anytime there are headers are also full of win.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

This is one of the rare shows that everyone in my family likes, ages 8 to 43.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

billboard_NE said:


> This is one of the rare shows that everyone in my family likes, ages 8 to 43.


Was just going to type same. I always watch this with my 10 year old daughter. The double entendres go over her head so that's ok, but she still understands that getting smashed in the gonads is funny 

My son had seen this arleady (on his non HD set) and when I told him that this was in HD now, he said, not sure thats a good thing. I realized he was referring to Speedo guy!! Yeah, that was not pretty in HD!!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

When is this show filmed? It looked like it got pretty cold at night. I would not want to be doing water stunts in the cold.

I love the hurdles. Some people got seriously messed up on them. Face plants are fun.

I think we could achieve peace in the Middle East if leadership from the Israelies and the Palestinians would do the Wipeout course.


----------



## Sirius Black (Dec 26, 2001)

vertigo235 said:


> This show is comedy gold!


Gold, Jerry! Gold!

I completely agree.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

The Gyro-Sweeper is great! I didn't think they could improve the cart-wheeling impact of the old Sweeper, but they did!


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

Fear the speedo!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

So, did the winner get a date with Jill? That'd inspire me to compete.

Thanks to ElJay for the pics of a couple of the reasons I love this show.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I suspect not.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Missed the first episode, but see a repeat is on tonight. Season pass set to make sure I get them all now. Great show!


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

justen_m said:


> So, did the winner get a date with Jill? That'd inspire me to compete.
> 
> Thanks to ElJay for the pics of a couple of the reasons I love this show.


Have another:


----------

